# Suns eye options to add scoring in draft



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> With Shannon Brown and Michael Redd becoming free agents on July 1 and a continued need for an isolation wing scorer and defender, the Suns' interest in this draft's shooting guards is as strong as the crop.
> 
> Who wouldn't be intrigued by the idea of drafting the next star off-guard? In the West, only Kobe Bryant averaged more than 17 points at a position known recently for its Sixth Man of the Year award winners -- Manu Ginobili, Jason Terry and James Harden.
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/sports/art...-options-add-scoring-draft.html#ixzz1yMSIdGSM


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

The only thing I DONT want the suns to do is draft someone who is a combo guard. Draft someone with a set position. Any position... but SET. The only combo I would accept is a SG/SF combo.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I really hope we aren't the team that promised Dion Waiters.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, I've heard really it's the Raptors.

I don't think he'd make it to us anyway.


----------

